# Mosquito bites



## Paytonmascha (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm 16 years old and still struggling to deal with my Graves Disease. Whenever I get a mosquito bite it swells up and itches like crazy for about a week. I didn't know if this had anything to do with my Graves Disease and Autoimmune and I was wondering if this happens to anyone else or if its just me. If so what are good ways to prevent this.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Payton
Those pesky skeeters like you. They liked me too at one time. Those of us with graves are vitamin and mineral deficient. They absolutely detest B-12 and Zinc. Have you had your B's tested lately? Sure wouldn't itch to try some B-12 and Zinc.


----------



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

I didn't even think of it possibly being related to Graves, but now that you mention it, my mosquito bites this year have been HUGE... maybe you're on to something


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Paytonmascha said:


> I'm 16 years old and still struggling to deal with my Graves Disease. Whenever I get a mosquito bite it swells up and itches like crazy for about a week. I didn't know if this had anything to do with my Graves Disease and Autoimmune and I was wondering if this happens to anyone else or if its just me. If so what are good ways to prevent this.


I do take B Complex timed release and the mosquitoes rarely bite me and we have dive bombers here is Georgia. You could try that and since you have autoimmune, the vitamin will go a long way to helping you.

Also, Tea Tree Oil is awesome for bites; really awesome!! You must be careful not to get it near your eyes or mucous membranes though. Real careful.

What is your treatment for the Graves'???


----------

